# Can I Hook Up Old Speakers To My Computer?



## FreedomG

I don't know squat about speakers, I got a couple of those old speakers with the 2 wire plug thingies in back (Pardon my idiocy) and no receiver for them, and I want to hook them up to my TV or PC.
   
  They are Sansui SPC-790's, can anyone help me?


----------



## Penarin

For PC, I think you will need-
   
  3.5mm male to two male RCAs cable, like so-
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-Cable-Splitter-1-Mini/dp/B00004Z5CP/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1337022343&sr=1-1
   
  That would go to the output of your PC sound card (3.5mm end) to the stereo inputs on a reciever (RCA end). 
   
  You'll need some speaker cables to get the power from your reciever to the speakers.
   
  For hooking up to the TV, you'll probaby just need a regular 3 foot or 6 foot RCA stereo cable to go from the audio out on your TV to the inputs on a reciever.


----------



## FreedomG

So where can I get an old receiver and the speaker wires? And keep it as cheap as possible :S lol


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Get a T-Amp like this http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-380, no need for the 3.5mm to RCA cable, just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm - photo shows it comes with one. Old speakers like this usually come with red and black cables - just cut off the end, then shave a bit off the insulator to expose the copper, twist and connect to the correct terminals. Plug it in, switch the computer on, then the amp, and you're good to go.
   
  In any case, if you want to keep it cheap - you sure the speakers still work?


----------



## FreedomG

Thanks for the reply, the link didn't work and I know the cables you speak of, but the speakers didn't come with any.
   
  I'm also not sure they still work, but I think they do..


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





freedomg said:


> Thanks for the reply, the link didn't work and I know the cables you speak of, but the speakers didn't come with any.
> 
> I'm also not sure they still work, but I think they do..


 
   
  If the speakers don't come with the red and black jacket cables you can use any speaker cable. Before you order anything that's too long, check if any pro-audio store near you (or Parts Express) sells cuts from the large spools, since most others come with some sort of plug. The speakers probably have the same terminals as the T-Amp in the link, and they work with bare copper ends.


----------



## FreedomG

Can you recommend a cheap receiver I could use? Thank you for everything so far btw.


----------



## trog

Are u in the USA? If so just fish out a used coax/optical receiver on Craiglist and those can be had for dirt cheap. However outside the USA the T-amp is a champ for el cheapo solutions and ebay has em with free international ship ^^
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/TA2020-Stereo-Amplifier-Tripath-Car-MP3-PSU-12v4A-adapter-/190629174200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c62625bb8
   
  btw i tested my Kenwood floor standers with monster 12" woofers with that T-amp: seriously clean sounding and lush/sweet mids for a small/medium room but perhaps slightly lacking in low end compared to a far beefier AVR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Being more in the efficient range @ 92dB also helps!


----------



## FreedomG

Thank you, they look very promising and well priced. I am in Canada btw. So these will work with my computer right?


----------



## FreedomG

I ordered it, along with some speaker wires. Total of 30 bucks  Thanks so much for everything!


----------



## Penarin

Those T amps look like a lot of fun.  I've always wanted to try one.  I just looked at Trog's link and it includes the cable you'll need to connect your PC sound card to the amp.
   
  Anyway, have fun with your new speakers.  Big ass, older speakers put out a pretty unique sound.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





freedomg said:


> I ordered it, along with some speaker wires. Total of 30 bucks  Thanks so much for everything!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





freedomg said:


> Can you recommend a cheap receiver I could use? Thank you for everything so far btw.


 
   
  I'd say just use a soundcard and the T-Amp, looks like you did already. Update us when you set it up!


----------



## trog

Quote: 





penarin said:


> Anyway, have fun with your new speakers.  Big ass, older speakers put out a pretty unique sound.


 
  +1 once i went big ole school sound, i wun go back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact if any frens/family ask me for an audio solution for their living rooms vintage/classic on the used cheap would prolly be the prime suspects


----------



## FreedomG

Last question  Can I use this amp on headphones or would it suck? I got M50's, K240's and Q701's.. My amp is an Asus Xonar DG (For now)


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





freedomg said:


> Last question  Can I use this amp on headphones or would it suck? I got M50's, K240's and Q701's.. My amp is an Asus Xonar DG (For now)


 
   
  Which one did you order? I don't think any of them have a headphone output jack, although you can use this, except it's worth more than the T-amp and you'd need to recable the headphones to balanced: http://hifiman.us/Products/?pid=104
   
  Just use teh Xonar, and then maybe later get a headphone amp-DAC like an Ibasso D6, so you can use that as a DAC and its lineout to feed the T-Amp.


----------

